# Pittsburgh Show



## EricB (Mar 2, 2010)

Is anyone by chance going to this?

http://www.pghreptileshow.com/


I'd like to meet some locals if possible..


----------



## Rski (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm going to the steel city expo in washington county tomorrow...

Steel City Reptile Expo


----------



## EricB (Mar 2, 2010)

Rski said:


> I'm going to the steel city expo in washington county tomorrow...
> 
> Steel City Reptile Expo


I had all intentions of going to this and still really want to, but tomorrow is the first day of trout season. So unfortunately I won't be making it ouit to this one.


----------

